# 91 GTi Rebuild



## germanauto1991 (Nov 26, 2009)

recently got this thing for $600 and decided it needed a tear down and rebuild...any advice.or parts that i may need are welcome! =] http://s982.photobucket.com/al...est=1 http://s982.photobucket.com/al...est=1 http://s982.photobucket.com/al...est=1 http://s982.photobucket.com/al...est=1 http://s982.photobucket.com/al...est=1 http://s982.photobucket.com/al...est=1


_Modified by germanauto1991 at 9:53 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## germanauto1991 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: 91 GTi Rebuild (germanauto1991)*


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 91 GTi Rebuild (germanauto1991)*

check the bearings in the bottom of that 8v lump. Mainly the Connecting Rod bearings, and the Main Bearings. Also consider swapping out the oil pump while you're in the bottom end.


----------



## germanauto1991 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: 91 GTi Rebuild (where_2)*

thanks for the advice but i think im stickin to the head...no bottom end work...dont have the resources...facility...or money...why an oil pump swap?


----------



## germanauto1991 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: 91 GTi Rebuild (germanauto1991)*


----------



## germanauto1991 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: 91 GTi Rebuild (germanauto1991)*


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Not sure if those head bolts are threaded into the bottom end are new or used. However, just want to remind you that they shouldn't be reused. Buy a new set.
Good luck with the project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanauto1991 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: (salz2135)*

Yeah got all new head bolts and gaskets for everything...thinkin about doin a 2.0 block swap if i can find one dirt cheap


----------

